# Sage BE milk steaming wand



## Jam (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi new to this forum so be kind as I am a sage owner 🙂 I have noticed that when I follow instructions with the steaming wand it sometimes pumps water into the milk after I have following the instructions and waited for the light to stop flashing. Once I turn the lever off/ on again it works and pumps ok....think I may be doing something wrong here....all advise appreciated.


----------



## CoffeeTim (Nov 23, 2020)

No worries. It's normal for steam wand to discharge water in the beginning.

Everytime we use the steam, there will still be some steam trapped in the steam wand. So, when the steam line cools down, the steam trapped will condenses and becomes water. So when u turn on the steam pump, the first few secs will discharge water.

Solution: Purge the steam line until you get a stable steam delivery. then turn off, dip the wand tip into your milk and start steaming.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Don't worry, imagine it's a common problem, I fell for this initially too. As CoffeeTim says, heat up steam as usual, but then point wand at drip tray, turn it on, let the steam blast get going (ie: bit of water comes out first, then steam), turn steam off, stick wand in milk, turn back on again. Now the trick is learning to froth milk!


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Me too sometimes. Forget to purge wand = watery milk ☺


----------



## Jam (Feb 8, 2021)

Thanks...my milk frothing is variable but improving......my latte art well you need to just need to use your imagination 😉with the designs...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Just select steam. When it really is steam, turn off, into the milk and on again. The wand needs to get hot. Don't forget to purge with with steam afterwards.


----------



## jonr2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Jam said:


> Thanks...my milk frothing is variable but improving......my latte art well you need to just need to use *your imagination 😉with the designs*...


 i maintain that anyone can make recognisable shapes, true skill comes in being able to create abstract images 🙂


----------

